# Nevada draw



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

It was looking bleak after no Utah tags were pulled by family members. Two members went into deer muzzy draw with three preference points and got zip. And I thought those were sure things. Nevada long shot hit last night on late season 221-223 deer. Never thought I would see that tag. Anyone else score?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

All red for me

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeartheTurtle (Mar 8, 2021)

Nada, but I only have six or seven points so I had about a 1% chance. Maybe someday.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I successfully drew preference points for each species applied for.


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

I hit the golden ticket and pulled archery elk for unit 11 after 13 years of applying. Never thought I'd draw a Nevada elk tag especially the top 1 or 2 archery tags in Nevada!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nothing for me but points this year and that's ok!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

A friend of mine drew the 221-223 archery elk. If someone knows this unit's elk habits. I'd like to talk. Please send me a pm


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I managed an antlerless elk tag for 061/071. Late season - November 6 through January 1. Didn't expect that one with just a couple of points, but I'm thrilled to have a big game tag this year and to learn some new country. I'd love to talk to anyone who knows about that area and might be willing to help.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Ridgetop,
Your friend drew 1 of the best archery elk tags available in the entire west. I am fortunate to get to spend a lot of time on the unit and there are some great bulls. PM me with any questions.

Badin,
Congratulations on the deer tag. That can be a great hunt.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

huntinfanatic said:


> Ridgetop,
> Your friend drew 1 of the best archery elk tags available in the entire west. I am fortunate to get to spend a lot of time on the unit and there are some great bulls. PM me with any questions.
> 
> Badin,
> Congratulations on the deer tag. That can be a great hunt.


Thanks for the offer. I'll definitely be reaching out to you.


----------

